# I need different variations of Taco filling



## mexican mama (Mar 18, 2010)

Help! I need to server different kinds of Taco and im running out off fillings: so far i got the beans,meat,beef,veggie and some fruit tacos..any suggestions for more fillings??


----------



## GB (Mar 18, 2010)

Don't forget fish.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 18, 2010)

rice, chicken, onions, tomatoes.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 18, 2010)

I posted a burrito recipe that usrs  bite sized polish sausage or scrambled Italian sausage.. that might work for you Ham, like GB said fish, steak,bacon and eggs potato,onion,beef.
kades


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 18, 2010)

chipotle chocolate and caramel or something like that.
Mexican rice
meatballs and cheese
cold cuts


----------



## mexican mama (Mar 18, 2010)

GB said:


> Don't forget fish.



thanks for reminding me...


----------



## mexican mama (Mar 18, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> rice, chicken, onions, tomatoes.



I will add that to my list...thanks


----------



## mexican mama (Mar 18, 2010)

GrillingFool said:


> chipotle chocolate and caramel or something like that.
> Mexican rice
> meatballs and cheese
> cold cuts



Hey cold cuts are interesting...im putting it in..thanks


----------



## mexican mama (Mar 18, 2010)

kadesma said:


> I posted a burrito recipe that usrs  bite sized polish sausage or scrambled Italian sausage.. that might work for you Ham, like GB said fish, steak,bacon and eggs potato,onion,beef.
> kades



il try it...sounds yummy and interesting


----------



## Janet H (Mar 18, 2010)

Deep fried dessert taco...

A precooked taco shell (the little ones) stuffed with ice cream, then frozen hard. Batter it and deep fry the whole thing. Serve with powdered sugar.  For a twist you could paint the inside of taco shell with chocolate before stuffing...

If you want a knock out presentation you could plate it with some sliced berries and a drizzle of ice cream topping, spig of mint, etc.  Alternatively you could serve it state fair style in a piece of waxed paper


----------



## vyapti (Mar 18, 2010)

I cook bulgur with some taco seasonings and sauteed onion and serve it alone or mix it with refried beans.


----------



## froggythefrog (Mar 18, 2010)

I've heard of nopalitos, huitlacoche, calabacitas, and sauteed lambsquarters all being used as taco fillings.  
*
*


----------



## danpeikes (Mar 18, 2010)

tounge, braised goat, lamb shank,


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 18, 2010)

Being a vegetarian, when i go out to the restaurants, I get Guacamole tacos ( guacamole + the basics ( lettuce, tomatoes, onions, cheese, olives ....))

Also,   I used to work with a bunch of guys from el salvador and guatemala, and they would bring Potato tacos.   Im not exactly sure what that consisted of ( other than the obvious)  I never asked unfortunately.


----------



## froggythefrog (Mar 18, 2010)

Both of those sound yummy, Larry.


----------



## Linika (Mar 18, 2010)

roasted veggies, chilpote mayo and quinoa or brown rice


----------



## mexican mama (Mar 22, 2010)

Janet H said:


> Deep fried dessert taco...
> 
> A precooked taco shell (the little ones) stuffed with ice cream, then frozen hard. Batter it and deep fry the whole thing. Serve with powdered sugar.  For a twist you could paint the inside of taco shell with chocolate before stuffing...
> 
> If you want a knock out presentation you could plate it with some sliced berries and a drizzle of ice cream topping, spig of mint, etc.  Alternatively you could serve it state fair style in a piece of waxed paper



yum...will try this soon..


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 22, 2010)

my all time meat substitute....... portobello mushrooms.......got some great ideas here!!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 22, 2010)

Here in Mexico, tortillas are a "delivery system" for lots of different foods, and are then called a "taco." Similar to sandwiches in the US. Just a few popular and widely available fillings are chicken tinga (shredded chicken with spices), lingua (thinly sliced tongue), many varieties of pork, arrachera (thin sliced marinated steak), birria (stewed goat) and a mix of chorizo and potatoes. You are only limited by your imagination and the availability of ingredients. It's important to note that unless the tacos are billed as "tacos dorado", the tortillas are not fried and crisp, but soft.


----------

